

Hack the POS System at Your Local Bar/Restaurant - bryanmenell
http://www.subtledata.com/blog/?ID=36

======
chronomex
I haven't seen such a deceptive title in a while.

~~~
bryanmenell
Were you assuming a black hat hack meaning? Obviously I was referring to
"hack" as a clever use of technology, or way to get technology to do something
that maybe it wasn't intended for.

------
gsibble
Chief Software Architect of SubtleData here. Happy to answer any questions you
might have!

